# So.. I pulled the trigger on the D7K! Couldn't be happier :)



## Raj_55555 (Jun 29, 2015)

So after waiting around for a used deal on D7000 I found a good deal for a new one on amazon for just about 85 US$ more than what I was willing to pay for a used one. Needless to say I didn't think twice, and here's a sample of our frst outing together. I am ecstatic with the performance, there's a day and night difference from what I'm used to. It was a very overcast day, and I was surprised by the low light abilities of the cam. I've probably never shot in darker lights, and this was just so great!

#1. Looks like food!







#2. The unfed musketeer!






#3. Blue crowned pegion






#4. Sun Conure






#5. Rat snake: Want a peek?


----------



## jaomul (Jun 29, 2015)

All I'll say is you got great photos with you're last set up so I'd say you really know how to get the best out of the kit you've got. Enjoy


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 29, 2015)

jaomul said:


> All I'll say is you got great photos with you're last set up so I'd say you really know how to get the best out of the kit you've got. Enjoy


Thanks a lot jaomul!  I'm super excited, going back to my burrow to figure out how this thing works


----------



## goooner (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice set!And congrats on your 'new' piece of hardware. Looking forward to seeing the pictures you'll take with it!


----------



## sm4him (Jun 29, 2015)

Wow, SO happy for you, Raj!! Those are some terrific images--but then, I'm not surprised. You already had quite the talent when all you had was your little point and shoot. Once you went to even the ancient D100, you were producing images better than many with much newer, fancier gear. These images with the D7000 are just outstanding. You'll love that camera! Even though I've moved to the D800 now, my D7000 is still my backup and I still really enjoying shooting with it.


----------



## baturn (Jun 29, 2015)

Very nice, Raj. Congrats on the new gear.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 29, 2015)

Congrats!  Let even more fun continue


----------



## Derrel (Jun 29, 2015)

Awesome dude! Good news! Nice photos, very crisp and clean. I like the crowned pigeon shot the most.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jun 29, 2015)

Looking good Rajy-baby!! Onwards and upwards! Love seeing your progression!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 29, 2015)

goooner said:


> Nice set!And congrats on your 'new' piece of hardware. Looking forward to seeing the pictures you'll take with it!


Thanks goooner, as am I! 


sm4him said:


> Wow, SO happy for you, Raj!! Those are some terrific images--but then, I'm not surprised. You already had quite the talent when all you had was your little point and shoot. Once you went to even the ancient D100, you were producing images better than many with much newer, fancier gear. These images with the D7000 are just outstanding. You'll love that camera! Even though I've moved to the D800 now, my D7000 is still my backup and I still really enjoying shooting with it.


Thanks Sharon, I'm fairly certain shooting so long with the D100 has given me some edge on composition. I realized I was barely cropping any photographs in the D7000, and I was actually looking forward to all that cropping power 
I didn't know you upgraded to a D800, how's it holding up? It's been a while since I've seen you post your photographs here.



baturn said:


> Very nice, Raj. Congrats on the new gear.


Thanks Brian 


JacaRanda said:


> Congrats!  Let even more fun continue


Thanks Jaca, I'll head out somewhere soon enough to see how it holds with the landscape stuff! 


Derrel said:


> Awesome dude! Good news! Nice photos, very crisp and clean. I like the crowned pigeon shot the most.


Thanks Derrel, I was pleasantly surprised by the sharpness on that one too! 


BrightByNature said:


> Looking good Rajy-baby!! Onwards and upwards! Love seeing your progression!


 Thanks Jamie, means a lot!


----------



## sm4him (Jun 29, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> Thanks Sharon, I'm fairly certain shooting so long with the D100 has given me some edge on composition. I realized I was barely cropping any photographs in the D7000, and I was actually looking forward to all that cropping power
> I didn't know you upgraded to a D800, how's it holding up? It's been a while since I've seen you post your photographs here.



Yeah, wasn't really quite planning on it--but ended up buying Kris' D800 when he went over to the Dark Side. 
I love the camera, but the only things I've really shot with it were an anniversary party for a friend's parents, and some pictures of a family gathering at the end of May, neither of which would interest anyone on TPF. My mom got sick at the end of May, and since then, I've not had time to do any photography.  Well, I *have* actually had two very small photo sessions, one with a couple of hummingbirds in my backyard, and one with some turtles at a nearby nature area. But those were both a month ago, and I still haven't even processed them!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 29, 2015)

Looking good bro,Congrats on the new gear.Nice shots.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 29, 2015)

Most excellent!  Now quit with the Internet chit-chat and get out there and take some more cool pictures for us to look at!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 29, 2015)

Wait......... what?!?!?!


The D7000 now has a *trigger*?  Mine didn't.  Is this something Nikon has added, or is it because it's not a US serial number?


----------



## John Hunt (Jun 29, 2015)

Looks like your off to a great start with it. I'm sure we will be seeing many more wonderful images.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 30, 2015)

sm4him said:


> Yeah, wasn't really quite planning on it--but ended up buying Kris' D800 when he went over to the Dark Side.
> I love the camera, but the only things I've really shot with it were an anniversary party for a friend's parents, and some pictures of a family gathering at the end of May, neither of which would interest anyone on TPF. My mom got sick at the end of May, and since then, I've not had time to do any photography.  Well, I *have* actually had two very small photo sessions, one with a couple of hummingbirds in my backyard, and one with some turtles at a nearby nature area. But those were both a month ago, and I still haven't even processed them!


So sorry to hear about your mom Sharon, photography can wait and we aren't going anywhere. I really hope she's doing better now! 



DarkShadow said:


> Looking good bro,Congrats on the new gear.Nice shots.


 Thanks Dave!! Just waiting for the weekend to take it out again 



tirediron said:


> Most excellent!  Now quit with the Internet chit-chat and get out there and take some more cool pictures for us to look at!


 Yes sir! Some more shots posted by today evening. 



480sparky said:


> Wait......... what?!?!?!
> 
> The D7000 now has a *trigger*?  Mine didn't.  Is this something Nikon has added, or is it because it's not a US serial number?


 It's a special edition thing available only in India, I can exchange it for a D750 if you want! 



John Hunt said:


> Looks like your off to a great start with it. I'm sure we will be seeing many more wonderful images.


Thanks John! I'll try my best.


----------



## jkzo (Jun 30, 2015)

Nice set Raj....looking forward more from your latest gear......


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 30, 2015)

Great set, I really love #3! What lenses to you have?


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 30, 2015)

Congrats Raj!  Looks like you are off,to a roaring start


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 30, 2015)

jkzo said:


> Nice set Raj....looking forward more from your latest gear......


Thanks jkzo! 


FITBMX said:


> Great set, I really love #3! What lenses to you have?


Thanks man, my main telephoto lens is the nikon 70-300 VR which I've used for all these shots. 


coastalconn said:


> Congrats Raj!  Looks like you are off,to a roaring start


Thanks Kris, means a lot!


----------



## Jasii (Jul 1, 2015)

Great Series! Loved them all especially the unfed gent and the Blue pigeon.
The bar has alrady been set higher my friend.

Jasii


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 1, 2015)

Jasii said:


> Great Series! Loved them all especially the unfed gent and the Blue pigeon.
> The bar has alrady been set higher my friend.
> 
> Jasii


Thanks Jassi ji!


----------



## Braineack (Jul 1, 2015)

nice shots, almost looks like you know what youre doing


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 1, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> Thanks man, my main telephoto lens is the nikon 70-300 VR which I've used for all these shots.



I have a 70-300mm Canon kit lens, and even though it is a cheaper grade lens, but I still love it! 70-300mm is a really great zoom length, at least I think it is!


----------



## annamaria (Jul 2, 2015)

Congrats !! They are all good but love the snake shot.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 3, 2015)

Braineack said:


> nice shots, almost looks like you know what youre doing


 The camera did most of my work for me, I just take the credit ..



FITBMX said:


> I have a 70-300mm Canon kit lens, and even though it is a cheaper grade lens, but I still love it! 70-300mm is a really great zoom length, at least I think it is!


It's a decent zoom for zoos and land animals, but I need a bit more range for my birding. Although I caught  nice BIF yesterday, but I had to crop heavily and I can  never print it if I wanted to. 



annamaria said:


> Congrats !! They are all good but love the snake shot.


Thanks Annamaria..


----------



## sashbar (Jul 3, 2015)

Great shots! This is the clear example where the camera upgrade led to better photography. I do not see it often.
There is something about this particular sensor that makes images look fantastic, organic and natural. I know a guy who upgraded twice from a D7000 to latest models, first DX and then FF but returned to it 3 years later and is very happy. He is a very good photographer.
The pigeon shot is tops.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 3, 2015)

sashbar said:


> Great shots! This is the clear example where the camera upgrade led to better photography. I do not see it often.
> There is something about this particular sensor that makes images look fantastic, organic and natural. I know a guy who upgraded twice from a D7000 to latest models, first DX and then FF but returned to it 3 years later and is very happy. He is a very good photographer.
> The pigeon shot is tops.


Thanks Sashbar, I've noticed a considerable increase in my keepers and the amount of crop that I can get out of the 16MP is just unusual for me coming from a 6MP one. Yesterday I found an australian black shouldered kite near a national park, even though the 70-300 was a lot less reach than I needed I actually got a keeper in the BIF after a heavy crop and was smiling all the way home. I am still in amazement, love this camera


----------



## pjaye (Jul 3, 2015)

Congrats on the new gear Raj!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 3, 2015)

symplybarb said:


> Congrats on the new gear Raj!


Thanks Barb!


----------



## sashbar (Jul 3, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots! This is the clear example where the camera upgrade led to better photography. I do not see it often.
> ...



I guess shooting with 6 Mp camera was a good exercise in framing discipline


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 4, 2015)

sashbar said:


> I guess shooting with 6 Mp camera was a good exercise in framing discipline


Oh yess!! I've learned to frame my subject much better to overcome the limitations.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 4, 2015)

Good for you, Raj! Great stuff, I love to see a very capable equipment in very capable hands.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 4, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> Good for you, Raj! Great stuff, I love to see a very capable equipment in very capable hands.


Thanks Gary!


----------



## limr (Jul 4, 2015)

Raj, these model numbers mean absolutely nothing to me, but you're excited and your pictures, which were already stunning, are even better, so yay for you!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 4, 2015)

limr said:


> Raj, these model numbers mean absolutely nothing to me, but you're excited and your pictures, which were already stunning, are even better, so yay for you!


 The model numbers don't mean much to me either, especially because I don't own a high end model! 
Thanks Leonore, I've already filled up 30GB worth of data with my new cam, again going out tomorrow to have some fun..


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 5, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> It's a decent zoom for zoos and land animals, but I need a bit more range for my birding. Although I caught  nice BIF yesterday, but I had to crop heavily and I can  never print it if I wanted to.



I would love to get a 600mm one day, but they are pricey!


----------



## Ron Smith (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice move Raj - you're already killing it with that camera.  Maybe not the right expression for wildlife photography   ha ha.  OK really great shots, glad you found such a good deal.


----------



## scooter2044 (Jul 6, 2015)

Beautiful! But so were all your others. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 6, 2015)

Congratulations! What an exciting chapter. I can't wait to see some more samples!

That monkey shot is adorable, by the way.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 7, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> I would love to get a 600mm one day, but they are pricey!


Tell me about it! 


Ron Smith said:


> Nice move Raj - you're already killing it with that camera.  Maybe not the right expression for wildlife photography   ha ha.  OK really great shots, glad you found such a good deal.


 no, not the right expression! Thanks Ron, appreciate it! 


scooter2044 said:


> Beautiful! But so were all your others. Looking forward to seeing more.


Thanks Scooter! 



JustJazzie said:


> Congratulations! What an exciting chapter. I can't wait to see some more samples!
> 
> That monkey shot is adorable, by the way.


Thanks Jazzie, and yes I loved that monkey. I must have a few from him and his brother with blue eyes, I'll post them sometime


----------



## MRnats (Jul 7, 2015)

Wow, really great shots. Congrats on the new camera.


----------



## Hunter58 (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice shots.  Enjoy the camera I'm sure it will serve you well.


----------



## Claudillama (Jul 7, 2015)

fantastic work!! WOW!!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 8, 2015)

MRnats said:


> Wow, really great shots. Congrats on the new camera.


Thanks MRnats! 


Hunter58 said:


> Nice shots.  Enjoy the camera I'm sure it will serve you well.


Thanks Hunter, I hope so too! 


Claudillama said:


> fantastic work!! WOW!!


Thanks Claudillama, much appreciated!


----------



## Desi (Jul 9, 2015)

So cool.  Yours are the right hands for such an excellent tool.  Congrats.  Lovely shots....can't wait to see more.


----------



## Mattis (Jul 9, 2015)

The D7000 is great body and I love mine as well! The AF could be snappier at times but all in all it's fantastic and I'm having a ton of fun with it. 
I hope to see many more great photos from you!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 9, 2015)

Desi said:


> So cool.  Yours are the right hands for such an excellent tool.  Congrats.  Lovely shots....can't wait to see more.


Thanks Desi, really appreciate the kind words!  I'm going out on a long distance trek tomorrow, although I don't have a very good lens for landscapes, but hopefully I'll return with at least a few keepers. 


Mattis said:


> The D7000 is great body and I love mine as well! The AF could be snappier at times but all in all it's fantastic and I'm having a ton of fun with it.
> I hope to see many more great photos from you!


Thanks Mattis! Luckily, the AF hasn't failed me so far in daylight, it does hunt for focus when the light gets a bit darker. I just love this camera, wonder what it'd have been like if I had gone ahead with my D610 purchase.. All in good time I guess!


----------



## Mattis (Jul 9, 2015)

The D610 isn't much different. It's essentially a D7000 with an FX sensor  FX has its advantages, but since I like the 1.5x crop factor I will probably stay with the DX format.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 9, 2015)

Mattis said:


> The D610 isn't much different. It's essentially a D7000 with an FX sensor  FX has its advantages, but since I like the 1.5x crop factor I will probably stay with the DX format.


Yeah, I agree, those grapes are sour anyway!


----------



## Mattis (Jul 9, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> Mattis said:
> 
> 
> > The D610 isn't much different. It's essentially a D7000 with an FX sensor  FX has its advantages, but since I like the 1.5x crop factor I will probably stay with the DX format.
> ...


If I would shoot lots of portraits, or if I used very wide focal lengths a lot, or if I would regularly use very high ISOs I would probably go for a 35mm body. But if I did I'd also have to replace my 12-24mm f/4 Tokina and my 35mm f/1.8G DX. That makes the whole thing expensive and relatively pointless in my opinion.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 9, 2015)

Mattis said:


> If I would shoot lots of portraits, or if I used very wide focal lengths a lot, or if I would regularly use very high ISOs I would probably go for a 35mm body. But if I did I'd also have to replace my 12-24mm f/4 Tokina and my 35mm f/1.8G DX. That makes the whole thing expensive and relatively pointless in my opinion.


I understand, I was just kidding. TBH, I am glad I didn't go FF! I just don't see any limiting factor with the APS-C for my style of photography, it would have been pointless for me too.


----------

